# Moving from Mk2 to Mk3 TTS



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Hi
To those that have changed to the Mk3 TTS - was it enough of a difference....?

Have to say I was a bit unimpressed with the styling. My gf can't see a difference between my mk2 and the new one....

I am thinking of changing as my dealer has offered me 20% off list, but I definitely have to choose a different colour or no one will know its a new car..! :wink:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Having moved from a Mk2 TTS to a Mk3 TTS I'd say the difference is definitely noticeable. Quicker, more nimble and even more enjoyable.


----------



## moneyman (Jul 7, 2011)

It's a completley different car to the Mk2, Much better drive. Quicker. Better interior. B & O sound system is way better than the Bose. Fantastic virtual cockpit. I love ours, puts a smile on my face every time I drive it. Go for it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

It's like moving from a council house in Manchester to Sandbanks in Poole. I had 3 Mk2 TT's. Loved them, but then when I got my Mk3 it was just awesome! The inside is so cool! the tec is awesome, the drive. power, and flow of the car is a massive leap forward. Also the Mk2 looks, as I've said before, like a fiat 500! I passed a MK2 the other day and looked back at it in my rearview mirror and thought it was the best move I made buying a Mk3! 8)

Take a test drive then say what you think in this thread! or are you scared that you won't feel quite the same getting back in to a MK2! :lol:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Who is giving 20% discount at the moment?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

He's in Switzerland... UK has stopped with the big discounts.

Buts yes, HUGE, really HUGE difference between the cars even if they look like brothers.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I went mk2 TTS coupe, to mk2 TT RS coupe, to 8v S3 ... to mk3 TTS coupe...

My opinion:

Looks - OK, they're TT's and they are going to look similar, but the mk2 had quite soft, feminine styling, whereas the mk3 is more angular and aggressive looking. The mk2 looked good at the time, but I think one had to pick the right colour. It's very subjective I know, but I had my mk2's in glacier, which I think really suited the rounder lines. Thing is, start to compare the old and new TTS and that's when you start to realise the Hairdresser image has finally been chucked out of the window. It's all in the detail with the mk3, you have to look carefully and the closer you look, the more you see. I wasn't totally sold on it until I saw one in the flesh, then it hit me how much better it does actually look compared to the mk2.

Interior - no contest there at all. The mk3 wins hands down. The good news for people sitting in mk2's is that the driving position is exactly the same in the mk3. I really like the TT's driving position; I briefly had the new S3 and that had a horrid driving position, one of the reasons I didn't have it very long.

Performance - the s-tronic gearbox in the mk3 is a lot better than the mk2. Compared to the mk2, the mk3 is quicker, more agile and the steering is better weighted (in dynamic). The whole package feels just so, the mk2 always felt a bit inert to me and it wasn't a car that was that much fun to drive. The mk3 is a hoot to drive on the right road. It really surprised me in that respect. Very reminiscent of the Boxster S I had a few years back.

What else: the mk3 comes with a lot of toys that the mk2 didn't get; so obviously that gives the mk3 a leg up over the previous car. The B&O is awesome, although I thought the BOSE was pretty good. The mag ride is very good in the mk3, in the mk2 is wasn't. Finally, the mk3 is more fuel efficient and makes a better noise when you dial everything up in dynamic mode... about the only thing I can say that the mk2 was better than the new car is the throttle pedal - it's a hanging pedal in the mk3 and it was obviously hinged from the floor in the mk2. I much prefer the mk2 set up and quite why Audi went this way I don't know. You get used to it, but resting your right foot when lifting off isn't great. I note on the R8 they have stuck with the hinged pedal - I wonder why that is. IMO, the one aspect of the mk3 that is a step backwards. Else, I'd say the mk3 is a BIG step on from the mk2 TTS in almost every department.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

stumardy said:


> ..... Also the Mk2 looks, as I've said before, like a fiat 500!


TBH I've often though the Mk1 looked like a Nissan Figaro ...










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > ..... Also the Mk2 looks, as I've said before, like a fiat 500!
> ...


Nothing wrong with that - nice looking car and in Nardo Grey too :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My daughter had one in green. 
Did you know they had a 1 litre engine with a turbo?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Piker Mark said:


> I went mk2 TTS coupe, to mk2 TT RS coupe, to 8v S3 ... to mk3 TTS coupe...
> 
> My opinion:
> 
> Performance - the s-tronic gearbox in the mk3 is a lot better than the mk2.


The Gearbox is the same, it's the weak point in the new package. 
The TTS should have the MK2 RS's 7 speed, not the old outdated 6 speed IMO.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Definitely worth the move - better interior (seats, dash, connectivity, stereo) and noticeably faster. More than the stats would suggest.

Some things are the same - I'm not noticing huge changes in handling and the suspension still works best in comfort. Just like the last one the mag ride has been set that way and will probably remain untouched for 99% of driving.

At first I thought that Audi had ballsed up the styling and played it too safe but I think they've just dialled up the aggression/angles and kept the key things as they needed to. Still not 100% sold on the rear though although the TTS does carry it off much better than other models.

Slightly better fuel economy is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

csi_basel said:


> Hi
> To those that have changed to the Mk3 TTS - was it enough of a difference....?
> 
> Have to say I was a bit unimpressed with the styling. My gf can't see a difference between my mk2 and the new one....

































Should have gone to Specsavers....


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

deeve said:


> Should have gone to Specsavers....


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

And..










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> And..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


i never understood why they used the mk2 Ford Focus headlights on the TT mk2.

Go for the Mk3 - its superb. always wanted a TT but i test drove the mk1 when it came out and the mk2 and i thought they were awful compared to what i had. The mk3 blew me away and is superb. Get s-tronic and the tech pack and dont mess about skimping.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think the MK3 is much better looking, but these photos aren't selling the difference, a simple front on and it looks little more than a facelift.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> > I went mk2 TTS coupe, to mk2 TT RS coupe, to 8v S3 ... to mk3 TTS coupe...
> ...


Both the gearboxes in both my mk2 TTS and the mk3 S3 I had were not as good as what's in my mk3 TTS. There are numerous improvements over the other two boxes, e.g. doesn't dump me into 1st gear at low speeds in Dynamic (or S in the TTS), MUCH smoother when driving at slow speeds, no hesitation, etc. Both boxes in my previous two cars had exactly the same characteristics, in my new car, all my gripes are gone. So if you claim they're exactly the same, then what's changed? Like I said, the box in my new TTS is better in a number of respects, so something must be different.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe the ones you had previously were lemons? I cant possible know your previous cars, but i can say I've never had those problems personally.

DQ250 was in the MK2 and is in the MK3, software is always evolving.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I really don't get how people can confuse a mk2 with a mk3. Friends of mine who aren't 'car people' knew instantly so i really don't get it :? I mean i guess there both coupes if the same general shape but thats it.

I realise its all subjective but i think the MK2 has dated pretty poorly, although honestly i've never really been a Mk2 fan so i am biased. The Mk3 is modern, sharpe, aggressive, purposeful, agile and light footed with a very detail driven design (specially the TTS). The Mk2 is just bland, sorry.

Regarding everything else, drive, tech, engine, quality and the day to day running its in a different class. Really night and day but then what do you expect its the new model after all so should it not be better in every way. Looks are subjective i get it but the second you sit in one and drive it, oh man wow. If you still come out thinking the Mk2 is as good then there's no help for you my friend.


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

After all those comments.....

It was a no-brainer! Ordered a Daytona Grey with all the toys! Delivery end of Sept. 8)

Just need to sell my Mk 2.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Mk2 is lower...ahahha


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

csi_basel said:


> After all those comments.....
> 
> It was a no-brainer! Ordered a Daytona Grey with all the toys! Delivery end of Sept. 8)
> 
> Just need to sell my Mk 2.


and you still got the 20% discount?


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, but i live in Switzerland.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Maybe the ones you had previously were lemons? I cant possible know your previous cars, but i can say I've never had those problems personally.
> 
> DQ250 was in the MK2 and is in the MK3, software is always evolving.


I must have driven six or seven mk2 TT's with s tronic over the five years of TTS/RS mk2 ownership (loan cars when mine was in for a service), plus my own and two other mk3 S3's and then my RS mk3, which I had only for a short time and they all drove the same gear box wise - same gripes with every single one, bar the RS3, but that was a 7 speed s tronic. Anyway, my point is they can't all be lemons :wink:


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Finally sold my Mk 2 TTS on the Swiss equivalent of Autotrader. 
Took 3 weeks, but I got just over 2grand more than the dealer was offering. A couple of guys tried to low-ball me, but I held out. 
When the buyer took it for a test drive and I was sitting in the passenger seat, it took all my will power not to tell him to get the f**k out of my car!

The last 6 yrs have been fantastic with this car and when it goes in a couple of weeks - it'll be a sad day....

Anyone else felt a bit sad when you sold your last car or was it just a case of on with the new!

Toshiba - I'm sure you're great with the tough love!!


----------



## Mk3ultra (May 8, 2016)

Congrats on the sale... Always a bit sad to see my cars go but usually get over it pretty quickly when a new one arrives!

For me the MK3 is indeed too similar looking to the MK2 externally especially from the rear and side on. It's still a great looking car but I think a 2015 interpretation of the original MK1 design would have been a more interesting approach than the very safe evolution from MK2 they clearly went with. Interior is however completely new and fresh and that's the bit you spend the most time looking at...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wasn't too sorry when my previous Scirocco went but was sad to leave my Mk2 coupe at the dealers.


----------

